# hmm i have molting concerns



## scitch (Nov 28, 2005)

well i have a baby african mantis (s.lineola) and was wondering about when its shedding i have read alot of things on here about peoples mantids having problems with molting and becoming injured etc

i was wondering what i can do to help make sure its ok while molting i dont want anything to happen to him  

lol i think im worrying a little too much

thanks


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 28, 2005)

just keep it humid and that will make sure it can safely slip out of its skin. Also make sure it can hold onto the roof properly. I tend to use mesh for lids on my mantis enclosures.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 28, 2005)

i have just got my first 4 mantids last week and two have shedded here already. theyre Devil's Flower Mantids (Blepharopsis Mendica) though and need dryer conditions. obviously i'm not that experienced but i would say that two main concerns would be that it has enough space and that it's got at least some humidity in the air ( though really not that much ). i reckon it needs space so that it doesnt get trapped in it's skin and so that it doesnt dry in a deformed shape.


----------



## Lan (Nov 28, 2005)

putting substrate in the enclosure such as sphagnum moss or peat moss and keeping it moist will help keep the humidity up. depending on how humid your area is, you may need to mist more or less frequently. california is very dry right now and my chinese nymphs are having bad sheds.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2005)

Mist once a day and it will be fine.


----------

